# WE-LI-KA



## botlguy (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Guys and Gals. I just picked up a package from the P.O. and got a surprise. I knew I was getting another WE-LI-KA bottle, only the second I've ever heard of, shaped exactly like my beloved WAW-WAW bottles, but this one is also exactly the same size as the standard WAW-WAW which is 7 1/4 inches tall by 2 inches square. The first WE-LI-KA, that I recently got from Bert DeWitt, is only 6 1/4 inches tall by 1 3/4 inches square. There are a number of molding differences also which makes the research possibilities daunting. I'm pretty sure the latest / larger one was made by Owens (that information provided by the eBay seller) but need to check it myself. That's all for now, just had to share my glee with my bottle buddies.     Jim


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 5, 2014)

Great to hear that Jim!


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad your adding to the collection Jim. How about a picture of the two together ?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*

Ask and ye shall receive! Thanks for your interest. The WE-LI-KA on the left is the one I received from Bert, 6 1/4" tall. The next is the one I just received, 7 1/4" tall, next is the WAW-WAW that is identical except for name, of course, and base / manufacturing marks. The WE-LI-KAs definitely appear to be newer though all examples shown are Automatic Bottle Machine (ABM) made. If anyone sees or hears of other information about either product and informs me I will be eternally grateful. I would pay a handsome fee for a labeled example of either.   YOU MIGHT BE SURPRISED AT HOW GENEROUS I CAN BE.  [][][]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*

Glad to see and glad to hear! []Will you send some pics of the bottom stamps please?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*

Well Bert, you're making me work today. I have lots of pictures to take of these two types of bottles WAWs and now my task has increased thanks to you.Here are the views of only the three we are discussing at the moment, you'll have to wait for the "Full Monte". Fist pic is all three, then the small WE-LI-KA, then the large WE-LI-KA. I'll have to reply to post a pic of the latest / newest WAW-WAW.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*

Well Bert, you're making me work today. I have lots of pictures to take of these two types of bottles WAWs and now my task has increased thanks to you.Here are the views of only the three we are discussing at the moment, you'll have to wait for the "Full Monte". Fist pic is all three, then the small WE-LI-KA, then the large WE-LI-KA. I'll have to reply to post a pic of the latest / newest WAW-WAW.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*

There are many WAW-WAW variants, I am documenting them and preparing an article. This is just one variants base markings indicating made by Fairmont Glass Company in Fairmont, Indiana.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*






Owens Bottle Company ~ “O in a Square” mark on base of aspirin bottle, circa 1920s.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE-LI-KA compared to WAW-WAW*

Yes, that is the information I had come up with. Now if we could figure out who made the little WE-LI-KA with the 4  4 mark. Dave Whitten claims that is nigh on to impossible. Typically those are mold set numbers or shop numbers but who knows. Adds to the intrigue.  Thank all for helping, this has got the old blood circulating again.   Jim


----------

